# Ariel steam shower no touchscreen power



## NCM (Feb 28, 2017)

When I plug it in, the unit beeps but can't get anything to light up or function on touchscreen. I just installed it, it was given to me from a friend who said it was working fine when he took it out. Any help greatly appreciated. Ariel DZ9721F8


----------

